# Suitable visa type to sit for NAATI CCL



## buddhi (Sep 16, 2018)

What are the Visa types that can be obtained to go and sit for NAATI CCL? 
Is visiting visa legal to be used to sit for the exam. 
Would there be any consequences, if I mentioned, sitting for CCL as the reason for visiting visa application?


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

buddhi said:


> What are the Visa types that can be obtained to go and sit for NAATI CCL?
> 
> Is visiting visa legal to be used to sit for the exam.
> 
> Would there be any consequences, if I mentioned, sitting for CCL as the reason for visiting visa application?



I know someone used subclass 600 (Business stream) visa for sitting NAATI CCL. He did declare the same in the visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

buddhi said:


> What are the Visa types that can be obtained to go and sit for NAATI CCL?
> Is visiting visa legal to be used to sit for the exam.
> Would there be any consequences, if I mentioned, sitting for CCL as the reason for visiting visa application?


I don't think there is any Aus visa type that doesn't let you sit an exam


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

Not true at all. I followed this and got my visa rejected because my purpose of visit is not listed as business stream. I applied again using tourism stream and got the approval.



mariner2017 said:


> I know someone used subclass 600 (Business stream) visa for sitting NAATI CCL. He did declare the same in the visa application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

ffbigfans said:


> Not true at all. I followed this and got my visa rejected because my purpose of visit is not listed as business stream. I applied again using tourism stream and got the approval.




Hi, 
I do not know your circumstances or from where did you apply from. Good for you that you finally got the visa approved! I am no expert on visas, but however, rejection could be case by case basis as well. please see attached screenshot from an approved application & from VFS Singapore website for business visitor stream activities - I assume that NAATI exam should be considered as “undertaking professional examinations”. Best wishes for your upcoming NAATI test! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi i live in Pakistan and today i submitted fees for CCL exam. Looks like i need to apply for Business visitor stream, I am planning to give exam in December 2018 which depends on availability of subject date. Any idea when i should apply for visa?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Further on this subject while filling an online application for business visitor visa there is a question of providing contact person details which says that Give details of the Australian business contact, could mariner2017 or anyone in this group advise what information should i give against this question? also other than fees receipt is there any proof can i get from Naati that i am sitting on Naati CCL exam on 20/02/2019


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Just for those who are still in doubt as I used to be.

I applied for visa 600 (Business) and I attached the NAATI confirmation email along. 

I got the grant today :smile:


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can apply for visitor visa also for NAATI CCL exam.

Is anybody going for NAATI CCL in Hindi in coming Feb 2019?


----------



## ralpha (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks a lot guys for valuable info. 

I am trying to get a visa for solely sitting the test and securing another 5 points myself, too. May I ask exactly what kind of documents you submitted? 

I don't know if in my motivation letter I should tell the local consulate it's about immigration, attaching my Engineers Australia assessment certification. Or just pretend I have no intentions of immigration whatsoever and I take the exam purely for "XX". I don't think it is easy to fill that "XX" part though.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

ralpha said:


> Thanks a lot guys for valuable info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ralpha,
Have not come across such motivation letter when I applied online for the visa back in early 2017. But, at that time I attached my preliminary skill assessment letter along with the NAATI confirmation letter as supporting documents. In my opinion, applying for migration to Australia is a legal affair, there is nothing to hide. I do not think that there is any negative effect in disclosing to the local consulate about the reason for sitting NAATI test. Thanks!


----------



## ralpha (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks a lot Mariner! I have asked several people, some being visa agents(not MARA), and most of them told me to somehow hide it. This of course doesn't make sense to me either. Any other experiences guys?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone applied Visitor visa 600 (Business stream) for NAATI CCL Exam recently?

Can anyone advise what are the details to fill up in the below section? 

*"Give details of the Australian business contact"*
Family name
Given Name
Position


----------



## şalalalay (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi guys,
I applied for tourist visa and i got rejection. The reasons were; lack of evidence for attending Naati(I upload the tax invoice), my unemployment and "point in time bank" statement does not show my accessibility to the funds.

I mailed them my CDR and PTE score afterwards but i heard it will have an adverse effect for requirement of intention to stay temporarily, haven't got back answer from Embassy yet .

So, if i get a job, do you think i should apply again for tourist visa? I will definitely attach the mail confirmation from Naati. Maybe 3 months bank saving history even i don't have a job, would helpful to show my money is still available? Thanks for your advise.



ralpha said:


> Thanks a lot guys for valuable info.
> 
> I am trying to get a visa for solely sitting the test and securing another 5 points myself, too. May I ask exactly what kind of documents you submitted?
> 
> I don't know if in my motivation letter I should tell the local consulate it's about immigration, attaching my Engineers Australia assessment certification. Or just pretend I have no intentions of immigration whatsoever and I take the exam purely for "XX". I don't think it is easy to fill that "XX" part though.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

ralpha said:


> Thanks a lot guys for valuable info.
> 
> I am trying to get a visa for solely sitting the test and securing another 5 points myself, too. May I ask exactly what kind of documents you submitted?
> 
> I don't know if in my motivation letter I should tell the local consulate it's about immigration, attaching my Engineers Australia assessment certification. Or just pretend I have no intentions of immigration whatsoever and I take the exam purely for "XX". I don't think it is easy to fill that "XX" part though.


Is there a reason why you can't go on a tourism or visitor visa? Just go and see at least one tourist attraction, and you're covered.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marple1102 said:


> Is there a reason why you can't go on a tourism or visitor visa? Just go and see at least one tourist attraction, and you're covered.


You may be wrong
Just seeing one tourist spot doesn’t give you the rights to do whatever you want after that

You have to follow the restrictions for the entire duration

Cheers


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Agreed, but I wasn’t taking it as the OP was traveling to take NAATI and then leave. The exam itself only takes most people about 30 minutes to an hour. I was assuming there was going to be a lot more to the trip, since 45 minutes to an hour is not all one is going to do in the country.

Then again, depends on where you are coming from. When I visit from the US next, I will take the NAATI exam but that’s not going to be the only reason I go. The trip takes so long, it wouldn’t make sense to just go for that.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Also, I may just be thinking of the visas I’m eligible for. On an ETA visa, I can be a tourist or go to business meetings etc and be in the country for a total of 3 months of the year. It’s not until you’re employed that it becomes an issue of needing a different visa. There are 33 countries that are eligible for it, so I guess I made an incorrect assumption that it would apply to OP as well.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Marple1102 said:


> Also, I may just be thinking of the visas I’m eligible for. On an ETA visa, I can be a tourist or go to business meetings etc and be in the country for a total of 3 months of the year. It’s not until you’re employed that it becomes an issue of needing a different visa. There are 33 countries that are eligible for it, so I guess I made an incorrect assumption that it would apply to OP as well.


Let me share my experience, maybe that helps. I have applied for Visitor Visa Subclass 600 and got it approved in two weeks. For purpose of visit I clearly mentioned NAATI exam and upload the fee receipt and examination center confirmation email from NAATI. Other than this, I uploaded my bank statements and salary slips as proof of funds, a letter from HR for my leave approval for the duration of my travel, flight bookings and hotel booking conirmation and remaining standard docs like ID and passport.

At the immigration, I mentiioned the purpose of visit as NAATI exam and ticket education checkbox on the immigration form. No problem faced. I arrived 2 days in advance for the test to give myself enough time to get familiar with the timezone and enviorement. Went out and visited typical tourist attractions before and after the exam.


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear All, I am applying for Australian tourist visa for attending NAATI CCL test. Kindly help to answer the below queries:
1. If I don't have any relative/friend in Australia and I mention the test as my sole purpose of visit, then will that be OK?
2. Do I need to write a letter stating my purpose of visit along with providing other necessary details?

Cheers.

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Dear All, I am applying for Australian tourist visa for attending NAATI CCL test. Kindly help to answer the below queries:
> 1. If I don't have any relative/friend in Australia and I mention the test as my sole purpose of visit, then will that be OK?
> 2. Do I need to write a letter stating my purpose of visit along with providing other necessary details?
> 
> ...


Read the previous post
Everything is given there

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Read the previous post
> 
> Everything is given there
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

The post that you are referring to is helpful in terms of providing useful info. I actually have a requirement of a few finer details, hence the necessity of my post.

Thanks for your understanding.

Cheers

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## life4us (Aug 11, 2018)

ahmer_125 said:


> Further on this subject while filling an online application for business visitor visa there is a question of providing contact person details which says that Give details of the Australian business contact, could mariner2017 or anyone in this group advise what information should i give against this question? also other than fees receipt is there any proof can i get from Naati that i am sitting on Naati CCL exam on 20/02/2019


Dear Ahmer_125, please suggest what is the name of the business contact you have provided. I am sitting for NAATI CCL Bangla soon.


----------



## life4us (Aug 11, 2018)

mariner2017 said:


> Hi,
> I do not know your circumstances or from where did you apply from. Good for you that you finally got the visa approved! I am no expert on visas, but however, rejection could be case by case basis as well. please see attached screenshot from an approved application & from VFS Singapore website for business visitor stream activities - I assume that NAATI exam should be considered as “undertaking professional examinations”. Best wishes for your upcoming NAATI test!
> 
> 
> ...


Dear mariner2017, I am taking NAATI CCL Bangla test soon. Please suggest what shall I mention as the Business contact person for Visitor Visa(600) business stream.


----------

